# qqtimer and cstimer not saving my times



## kid who cubes (Jan 13, 2018)

Every time i close my session all my times have been reset. 
What should i do?


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 13, 2018)

Most likely cause: something is clearing all the browser data on exit. This could be because you set the browser itself to do that (Firefox has an option for this, Chrome doesn't), or because some other """cleaner""" program you installed on the computer is doing it for you. The fix is simple: flip the option to not clear browser data if the former applies, or uninstall the cleaner if the latter applies.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 13, 2018)

Do you ever clear your history?


----------

